# Need a sauce for curry pie



## txfoodie (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi everyone. This is my first post. I'm glad to find a community of foodies!

My mother makes these great curry meat pies--pork and chinese mushrooms--but they really need a sauce to make the dish complete. Would love any suggestions. Thanks! :chef:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

How does she make them? It might be possible to modify the recipe to include a "bulit in" sauce. 

Jock


----------



## txfoodie (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Jock. Unfortunately, I don't have the recipe. She'll send some home with us whenever we visit. I know she sautees the filling with soy sauce and shallots and makes the dough hersefl. It's a light flaky crust--similar to Chinese moon cakes if you've ever had those--but it's a little on the dry side.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

You might want to try adding more liquid to the filling and thicken it with an APF slurry. How much? trial and error, I guess. You may need to increase the seasoning a bit, especially the curry. I find that flour tends to dilute the flavors a bit.

BTW, welcome to cheftalk  

Jock


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Is it Indian or Chinese or another style of curry sauce that your after.


----------



## txfoodie (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Mike. Actually not looking for a curry sauce, but a sauce that will complement a Chinese-style curried meat pie. Thanks!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh I see... Try mixing mango chutney with whisky & heating through with a splash of lime or lemon, I used this for curried samosas and it works well & is easy.
or Tsatsiki ; plain yogurt finely diced cucumber without the seeds,
& lots of fresh mint.

chow


----------



## txfoodie (Jun 17, 2003)

Tzatsiki--of course! So simple, should've thought of it myself. Thanks a bunch!


----------

